# Alum creek bass fishing



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I am thinking about going to alum creek tomorrow but I do not have a boat. Are the any good spots accessible without a boat? And if so what are some good lures to catch in that specific spot. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

